# Marauder ants



## orionmystery (Dec 6, 2012)

Pheidologeton sp. ants. (marauder ants) on the move. Many minor workers and one supermajor worker on a tree trunk at night. You can see a major worker too in some of the images

minor workers and one supermajor worker



IMG_3568 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

minor workers, one supermajor and one major worker.



IMG_3566 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_3479 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_3477 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_3374 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

More tropical ants: Tropical ants | Up Close with Nature


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2012)

Such good work, it makes me itchy!


----------



## DorkSterr (Dec 6, 2012)

That's amazing! Is the big guy the boss?


----------

